# Using Therapeutic Grade Essential Oil as Flea and Tick Control on Dogs



## SweetMalteseAngels

I have been looking for natural way to keep fleas and ticks off my dogs and I read that using essential oils (must used therapeutic grade) does a great job doing that. Here is what I read:

1) Lavender - A sweet-smelling, all-purpose insect repellent, lavender essential oil performed well in recent studies as both a tick deterrent and a method of preventing tick eggs from hatching. Additionally, Ohio State University recommends it for controlling fleas. A 2007 South African study found that formulas containing diluted lavender at rates of 10 to 20 percent lavender performed well as tick repellents when compared artificial DEET (N,N-diethyl-m-toluamide) sprays.

2) Citronella - Oil of citronella naturally repels insects such as mosquitoes, black flies, fleas and ticks, therefore, preventing bites. Citronella oil is a natural, non-toxic alternative to chemical insect repellents such as DEET , therefore, is usually the preferred choice. A combination of the citronella oil and cedarwood oil also helps to repel mosquitoes. 

3) Cedar - A wonderfully fragrant oil that provides a pheromone interruption agent that impairs the insects mental capacity and repels them. 

4) Peppermint - An oil high in menthol - it repels fleas, spiders and even mice. 

5) Eucalyptus - While better known for its anti bacterial properties it is a great natural pest deterrent as well. 

6) Lemongrass - Deters fleas and especially tick. According to Ohio State University. Lemongrass oil contains a pleasing citrus scent that is useful in controlling oily scalps and skin conditions, making it suitable for use on dogs with skin conditions in lotion, spray, soap and shampoo formulas. 

Has anyone used any of these oils mixed with distilled water and sprayed it on their dogs instead of using the chemical ones like frontline plus? If so, was it really effective? I would appreciate your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## spookiesmom

As far as I know they must be mixed with another oil. Almond, grape etc. oil and water don't mix. Citronella doesn't work on me to keep skeeters away. Good luck


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

spookiesmom said:


> As far as I know they must be mixed with another oil. Almond, grape etc. oil and water don't mix. Citronella doesn't work on me to keep skeeters away. Good luck


Thank you for your input. I didn't know what skeeters were so I had to look it up. As for other bugs, has this worked for you? Which oil did you use?


----------



## hoaloha

I use a few on Obi when we go out to grassy areas other than my backyard. We just treated our backyard with diatomaceous earth. 

I can't find the one I got from Whole Foods online but it's for humans (or pets!)

I also use this one with few different oils in it: Amazon.com: Vet's Best Natural Flea and Tick Spray, 8-Ounce: Pet Supplies

This may help- From Dr. Becker's site- Natural Flea & Tick Control | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com

I remember reading that many people use Neem oil with success too. If it is a heavy flea/tick time, I usually do half-dose of Frontline Plus as well. Luckily, Obi has not had a reaction to it.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

I also cross posted this is maltesetalk.com and here are some recipes that one of the members posted:

Flea-free essential Oil Blend :

15 ml (½ oz) base oil (hazelnut or sweet almond)
4 drops Clary Sage
1 drop Citronella
7 drops Peppermint
3 drops Lemon

Store in dark glass bottle. Apply 2-4 drops topically to the neck, chest, legs and tail base of the dog. You can also add the drops to a bandanna or cotton collar. 

Flea-free Spritz :

Makes 8 oz (240 ml). Store in a dark or opaque glass bottle. Shake well before use.

1 teaspoon vegetable glycerin
& #189; oz (15 ml) grain alcohol or Vodka
1 teaspoon Sulfated Castor Oil
10 drops Grapefruit Seed Extract
7 oz Distilled or Spring Water
4 drops Clary Sage
1 drop Citronella
7 drops Peppermint
3 drops Lemon

Personally I would forget about the glycerin and the Castor Oil.
1 oz is = to 30 ml so 7 oz water is 210 ml + 15 ml Vodka = 235 ml
Number of drops you can use for 15 ml is 6 to 15 drops
So the amount of drops they are using in that recipe is very low and you can use the same amount even without the glycerin and castor oil.

For ticks (Blend)

& #189; oz (15 ml) base oil (hazelnut or sweet almond)
2 drops Geranium
2 drops Rosewood
3 drops Lavender
2 drops Myrhh
2 drops Opoponax
1 drop Bay leaf

Frankly, I would just make the Flea Spritz and add Geranium and Lavender to it and maybe also a few drops of Cedar.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

hoaloha said:


> I use a few on Obi when we go out to grassy areas other than my backyard. We just treated our backyard with diatomaceous earth.
> 
> I can't find the one I got from Whole Foods online but it's for humans (or pets!)
> 
> I also use this one with few different oils in it: Amazon.com: Vet's Best Natural Flea and Tick Spray, 8-Ounce: Pet Supplies
> 
> This may help- From Dr. Becker's site- Natural Flea & Tick Control | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com
> 
> I remember reading that many people use Neem oil with success too. If it is a heavy flea/tick time, I usually do half-dose of Frontline Plus as well. Luckily, Obi has not had a reaction to it.


Thanks for this info!


----------



## Piccolina

I followed the advise posted by Tori (Gus and Grace's mom) and today,
I got in the mail the Ananda Rose Geranium along with my choice of carrier oil
The Evening Primerose....

See this thread: 

"Yet another tick borne disease is emerging"





*


----------



## Percival's mom

I have a Handcrafted Bath and Body business so I thought I would chime in on this topic. 
Here are a few things to consider when using Essential Oils:

1. Essential Oils are highly concentrated and highly volatile. They are non water soluble and should never be used without a carrier oil. If mixing with water, an emulsifier would need to be present in the recipe. They should be kept away from broken skin, eyes, and mouth. Undiluted EO contact with broken skin can cause permanent sensitization.

2. The safe rate for human adults is 2% EO to 98% carrier. That translates to 12 drops EO to 1oz. carrier oil. Children are half this ratio. A 4lb. fluff? Think weight of premie.

3. Many EO's are generally considered unsafe for use by women in their 1st trimester of pregnancy. (though this is disputed by some) They are also potentially toxic to cats and birds. Whether they are applied topically or inhaled. 

4. EO's should be tested first on a small patch of skin to test for irritation. Some are known to be more irritating than others.

5. The citrus EO's are photo sensitive. Do not go in the sun after using these oils on the skin. (If you see someone selling that yummy smelling all natural lip balm made with Bergamot or Sweet Orange EO, run!)

6. If you have your heart set on using EO's on your fluff, please consult your vet and ask if they know of a certified aromatherapist that has been trained to treat toy dogs. 

When you get the go ahead and maltese safe usage rates from your vet, purchase your EO's from a reputable supplier. Mountain Rose Herbs is one of the best. They also have detailed safety information on each EO.

There is so much to learn about EO's before you dive in. It may seem like I am down on EO's, but really I am not! They can be used wonderfully and safely with adults and can have some great benefits. I would just hate for someone to have a tragic experience for themselves or their fur baby. 

Blessings to all!


----------



## Grace'sMom

Okay....

So I use Essensial Oils for just about everything. They are one of the only things that help with my pain. I have a whole tray full of essential oils.

I've used them on myself, my nephews (infant, toddler), our home (add them to our homemade cleaners), and Gus and Grace 

My vet often has me use them for Gus and Grace.... For Gus's mite issue last year, his feet sores, ear infections, Grace's razor burns from her spay.

But Percival's Mom is right: They need to be diluted.

Using Essential oils directly on the skin can cause burns. I've had a few burn experiences with my clove oil.... Had to learn just how much to use for my pain before it was too much for my skin. And EO burns are NO FUN.

The first thing to know is that not all Essential Oils are created equal. There are different grades. 

Grade A - this is the highest grade of EO - it is the therapeutic grade. All of my oils are Grade A.... anything lower won't work for what I need. All Grade A EO's MUST be diluted.

Grade B - this is food or perfume grade...these are not pure essential oils. Bakers - you will be most familiar with this grade of essential oils. But they also sell these often in stores for aromatherapy.

Grade C - these are ones often used in things like candles.

Floral Waters - this is the last grade.

More info: 4 Grades of Essential Oils – how they differ and why you need to know the difference | Essential Oils... more than basic Aromatherapy

All the oils SweetMalteseAngels listed are good for insect repellant.... However, please be careful with the Citronella. It is poisonous for dogs. Many natural dog sprays on the market have it, but I won't even buy a premade one with Citronella.

I buy the Vet'sBest spray.... I use it as a backup if my homemade mixture runs out and I'm too tired to make more right away. It works well. Our Holistic Vet recommended it.

My mixture:

2 TBS carrier oil (I most often use almond oil)
12 drops Rose Geranium Oil
4 drops Lavender
6 drops peppermint oil

Myrrh would be a great one to add... You would only need 1-2 drops.

Now... if you use a recipe like this and don't add anything else (aloe, witch hazel, distilled water)... then you DO NOT want to put it directly onto your dog.

You will ONLY put 1 drop of the mixture (shake it up) onto their collar or harness.

1 drop goes a long way.

If you want to make a spray -- we use a spray (avoid the face).... then you take your oil mixture above and mix that into 8 oz of whatever you like.... Distilled water mixed with aloe, witch hazel, I've never used alcohol but you could add a small amount if you like (use a recipe for that, as I have never used it)...

You want to keep this in a GLASS spray bottle, if that is possible. If you need to use plastic - mix it up in a glass jar and pour a small amount into a tiny travel spritzer.

I use 4 oz blue glass spray bottles.

In each bottle I mix 1 TBS carrier oil, 6 drops rose geranium, 2 drops lavender, 3 drops peppermint .... then I fill the bottle 3/4 full with distilled water, and 1/4 with either aloe vera or witch hazel.

We use this as a spray in the mornings. A little goes a long way. So Grace gets 1 spray. She may get 2 as more bugs become active (1 on top, 1 underneath).... Always avoid their face.

If you live in a high tick area... I'd recommend spraying them once and then using a cotton ball to wipe the inside of their ears.

You may need to do it daily. or it may last 2 days. Right now we only spray every other day.

Hope that made sense....got some Lyme Brain going.

Definitely talking to a Holistic Vet would help.... but I do understand they are not always easy to find in the area. our Holistic vet has cleared this for Grace...she is 6 pounds.

Hope this helps....


----------



## hoaloha

For the Rose Geranium oil, do you guys buy the pelargonium graveolens or the pelargonium odorantissium? I have only been able to find the pelargonium graveolens and most sites do call this Rose Geramium essential oil. Which is the stronger tick repellent?

One site (ananda apothecary) had this description-


There are in fact two species of Pelargonium distilled to essential oil - this 'odorantissium' produces Rose Geranium oil, high in geraniol with a more 'rose-like' aroma. The 'graveolens' species produces an oil with a higher citronellol content, with a correspondingly more citrus-like aroma. It is noted to blend well with many other essential oils, particularly Lavender, French and other florals; it may in-fact be the most often blended oil.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica

Grace'sMom said:


> Okay....
> 
> So I use Essensial Oils for just about everything. They are one of the only things that help with my pain. I have a whole tray full of essential oils.
> 
> I've used them on myself, my nephews (infant, toddler), our home (add them to our homemade cleaners), and Gus and Grace
> 
> My vet often has me use them for Gus and Grace.... For Gus's mite issue last year, his feet sores, ear infections, Grace's razor burns from her spay.
> 
> But Percival's Mom is right: They need to be diluted.
> 
> Using Essential oils directly on the skin can cause burns. I've had a few burn experiences with my clove oil.... Had to learn just how much to use for my pain before it was too much for my skin. And EO burns are NO FUN.
> 
> The first thing to know is that not all Essential Oils are created equal. There are different grades.
> 
> Grade A - this is the highest grade of EO - it is the therapeutic grade. All of my oils are Grade A.... anything lower won't work for what I need. All Grade A EO's MUST be diluted.
> 
> Grade B - this is food or perfume grade...these are not pure essential oils. Bakers - you will be most familiar with this grade of essential oils. But they also sell these often in stores for aromatherapy.
> 
> Grade C - these are ones often used in things like candles.
> 
> Floral Waters - this is the last grade.
> 
> More info: 4 Grades of Essential Oils – how they differ and why you need to know the difference | Essential Oils... more than basic Aromatherapy
> 
> All the oils SweetMalteseAngels listed are good for insect repellant.... However, please be careful with the Citronella. It is poisonous for dogs. Many natural dog sprays on the market have it, but I won't even buy a premade one with Citronella.
> 
> I buy the Vet'sBest spray.... I use it as a backup if my homemade mixture runs out and I'm too tired to make more right away. It works well. Our Holistic Vet recommended it.
> 
> My mixture:
> 
> 2 TBS carrier oil (I most often use almond oil)
> 12 drops Rose Geranium Oil
> 4 drops Lavender
> 6 drops peppermint oil
> 
> Myrrh would be a great one to add... You would only need 1-2 drops.
> 
> Now... if you use a recipe like this and don't add anything else (aloe, witch hazel, distilled water)... then you DO NOT want to put it directly onto your dog.
> 
> You will ONLY put 1 drop of the mixture (shake it up) onto their collar or harness.
> 
> 1 drop goes a long way.
> 
> If you want to make a spray -- we use a spray (avoid the face).... then you take your oil mixture above and mix that into 8 oz of whatever you like.... Distilled water mixed with aloe, witch hazel, I've never used alcohol but you could add a small amount if you like (use a recipe for that, as I have never used it)...
> 
> You want to keep this in a GLASS spray bottle, if that is possible. If you need to use plastic - mix it up in a glass jar and pour a small amount into a tiny travel spritzer.
> 
> I use 4 oz blue glass spray bottles.
> 
> In each bottle I mix 1 TBS carrier oil, 6 drops rose geranium, 2 drops lavender, 3 drops peppermint .... then I fill the bottle 3/4 full with distilled water, and 1/4 with either aloe vera or witch hazel.
> 
> We use this as a spray in the mornings. A little goes a long way. So Grace gets 1 spray. She may get 2 as more bugs become active (1 on top, 1 underneath).... Always avoid their face.
> 
> If you live in a high tick area... I'd recommend spraying them once and then using a cotton ball to wipe the inside of their ears.
> 
> You may need to do it daily. or it may last 2 days. Right now we only spray every other day.
> 
> Hope that made sense....got some Lyme Brain going.
> 
> Definitely talking to a Holistic Vet would help.... but I do understand they are not always easy to find in the area. our Holistic vet has cleared this for Grace...she is 6 pounds.
> 
> Hope this helps....


 
Tori what are your thoughts on Wondercide Evolv spray for dogs please and thank you!


----------



## eiksaa

Tori, thanks for posting your recipe. It smells SO great and I have been using for a week now with success. I was using the Vet's Best spray and Gustave hated it. He used to keep rolling over for about 5 minutes after I applied the spray to get the smell off him. He does not mind your recipe at all and I think it smells delicious.

Marisa, I looked into this too and basically read it didn't make much of a difference (though it was on forums, so it might not be accurate). I went into Whole Foods that one day when I was freaking out about a flea on Mieka and they had the pelargonium graveolens variety, so I bought that. This website particularly calls out the same kind - Repel Ticks Prevent Lyme Disease with Essential Oils

I did read somewhere to get the one that smells like roses but I can't seem to find that anymore.


----------



## my4jewels

Sounds very interesting. I have been looking into diy ideas for my baby. Less expensive and safer, win-win.


----------



## maggieh

Last week I used a mix from Only Natural Pet that contained essential oils as a flea and tick repellant. It helped but was not entirely foolproof - Tessa still picked up a tick. I was able to remove it before it attached.


----------



## hoaloha

Thanks for your help, everyone! This does smell better to me than Vet's Best so I will try it out this weekend on our camping trip  and, of course, daily tick checks!

This is what I made using Tori's recipe (I just adjusted it for a 2oz bottle)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Just be careful when mixing your own. Very few Essential Oil brands are safe for animals. Young Living being one of the very few. And you must dilute properly. Even though they are essential oils, they can be dangerous.

I'm using Buzz Guard from Earth Heart quite successfully. But I've not tried it out in the woods. It contains citronella, Fir Needle, Rose Geranium, Rosewood, Basil Leaf and Myrrh.


----------



## Yogi's Mom

hoaloha said:


> I use a few on Obi when we go out to grassy areas other than my backyard. We just treated our backyard with diatomaceous earth.
> 
> I can't find the one I got from Whole Foods online but it's for humans (or pets!)
> 
> I also use this one with few different oils in it: Amazon.com: Vet's Best Natural Flea and Tick Spray, 8-Ounce: Pet Supplies
> 
> This may help- From Dr. Becker's site- Natural Flea & Tick Control | Pest Repellent - Mercola.com
> 
> I remember reading that many people use Neem oil with success too. If it is a heavy flea/tick time, I usually do half-dose of Frontline Plus as well. Luckily, Obi has not had a reaction to it.


 

*Thank you-- I just ordered from Dr. Beckers Site. I had not seen that one before.*
*Nickee* I Have the one from Amazon.*


----------

